
Audio White Paper – Get To Know GPO - joepruitt
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/interviews/archive/2009/08/03/audio-white-paper-get-to-know-gpo.aspx
======
mbrubeck
Sorry to go all meta, but I don't think flagging is the appropriate action
here.

You (and at least one other account) have been posting f5.com articles here
for a year, and while they're not 100% off-topic they basically never get
voted up, which should tell you that we're not interested:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=joepruitt>

You don't post comments, or articles from anywhere f5.com, which tells me
you're not really interested in HN site except to promote yourself. You post
so many articles that are of no interest that I (and probably most other
readers) have stopped clicking through. That means that even if you posted
something really interesting, I wouldn't see it.

I'd suggest you either stop wasting your time and leave, or exercise some
restraint and post only the articles that are truly relevant to this
community. Then we might actually start listening again.

